# Photo of the Day | May 2022



## mollyc

Welcome to the Photo of the Day thread for this month! All members are invited to participate, share your favorite and/or best images..... Not a lot of rules here, but one photo per day is the limit, and must be the member's own work. There are no limitations on gear used, so grab your iPhone, your P&S, your compact camera, your DSLR or your mirrorless ILC and join in! Oh, and there are no restrictions on subject matter (except must be Safe For Work [SFW], of course), so shoot away: we'd like to see your best efforts!

Images can be from one's archives or fresh out of the camera -- the shooter's choice.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## r.harris1




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Spike

mollyc said:


>



I'm not seeing the problem that was apparent before, looks better to me. Not sure what changed...


----------



## Spike

Portrait, San Francisco.


----------



## mollyc

Spike said:


> I'm not seeing the problem that was apparent before, looks better to me. Not sure what changed...



i hosted this one on my own site.


----------



## fooferdoggie

first trip to the dog park.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## DT

The other day we saw a (male) robin down under a palm, that's along the walkway, it was amazing, couldn't get to my iPhone in time to snap a pic, but it was an odd place to be hanging out.

I learned why today:  I was trimming the palms (a couple had new growth), and I came eye-to-eye with a female robin, and a nest right in that same palm.  These are Sego, so they're like 5 feet high at the most, I haven't seen a nest this low in our yard before.

I busted out the D40 and a 200mm zoom for this pic, I'll shoot an iPhone pic later, trying not to bother the mom, looks like she has some very tiny chicks


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## DT

Here's the little peeps in the nest (from my iPhone 13 ProMax):


----------



## mollyc

I got the cutest little half frame camera last week, so I ran a roll of bw through it and home developed it to make sure it works. It has some quirks, and apparently some random light leaks (not sure why they are only on some frames and not others)...the meter only works sporadically so I have to meter with a phone app. But it's super fun. I plan to partially share it with my daughter when we go on vacations (I shoot a frame, she shoots a frame) and otherwise use it for diptychs, which will require a lot of planning (aka remembering what I last shot).






Ilford HP5+ | home developed | home scanned


----------



## Citysnaps

mollyc said:


> I got the cutest little half frame camera last week, so I ran a roll of bw through it and home developed it to make sure it works. It has some quirks, and apparently some random light leaks (not sure why they are only on some frames and not others)...the meter only works sporadically so I have to meter with a phone app. But it's super fun. I plan to partially share it with my daughter when we go on vacations (I shoot a frame, she shoots a frame) and otherwise use it for diptychs, which will require a lot of planning (aka remembering what I last shot).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilford HP5+ | home developed | home scanned




An Olympus Pen?  I remember those when I was a kid.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## mollyc

citypix said:


> An Olympus Pen?  I remember those when I was a kid.



No, this is a Fujica Half. This one I can shoot in manual mode since the meter is wonky. Most, if not all, of the Pens I looked at only shot in auto exposure, so once the battery goes, there is no way to use the camera. Plus, this was only $26 from Japan (I paid more for shipping), so I wasn't out much if it didn't work.


----------



## Eric

Early morning in San Francisco.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Spike




----------



## mollyc




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## mollyc

another day, another diptych (on digital this time)


----------



## Spike

I used to shoot burlesque...


----------



## fooferdoggie

Hard to look at the flash in a dark room but the iPhone 13 max did well dog was on his back in the crook of my arm.


----------



## Citysnaps

I made this photo while on a train trip up to Davis, California.


----------



## mollyc

two sides of one bridge | fujica half | ilford hp5+ | home dev | home scanned


----------



## Spike

Fee Waybill of The Tubes.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Apple fanboy

From my garden


----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Citysnaps

Self service finally comes to New Jersey.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Eric

Every now and then I try to find shots in my local area, this is Folsom, CA.


----------



## Citysnaps

NYC.


----------



## Katbel

A singing robin. Just joined this new forum after being invited by one of you. I see a lot of familiar faces


----------



## Cmaier

Katbel said:


> View attachment 13874
> A singing robin. Just joined this new forum after being invited by one of you. I see a lot of familiar faces



Welcome!


----------



## Eric

Katbel said:


> View attachment 13874
> A singing robin. Just joined this new forum after being invited by one of you. I see a lot of familiar faces



Great first post! Welcome to the site.


----------



## Katbel

Eric said:


> Great first post! Welcome to the site.



Thanks
I'm running in a little problem 
I get "Ooops
You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.
Why I can post but  I'm not able to "like" photos?


----------



## Citysnaps

Katbel said:


> View attachment 13874
> A singing robin. Just joined this new forum after being invited by one of you. I see a lot of familiar faces




Your robin has loads of character and attitude!  Welcome!


----------



## Eric

Katbel said:


> Thanks
> I'm running in a little problem
> I get "Ooops
> You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.
> Why I can post but  I'm not able to "like" photos?



After a few posts (and a little time) that will change for you.


----------



## Katbel

citypix said:


> Your robin has loads of character and attitude!  Welcome!



Thanks !


Eric said:


> After a few posts (and a little time) that will change for you.



Ok, now I know


----------



## DT

The cardinal peeps have grown up a good bit.  Mom is generally in the nest, but Dad comes and goes usually prompted by as emergency tweet   He lured me away this morning


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Eric

Taken with the iPhone 13 Pro Max in macro mode today.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Katbel




----------



## mollyc




----------



## fooferdoggie

these guys have been hanging out on the bike path for several weeks they dont care if you want or ride right by them. I bet they have a nest close.


----------



## Katbel

Brasco violet


----------



## Citysnaps

Stanford's radio telescope, located on the 3.5 mile Dish Loop hiking trail in back of the university.

The dish is 150 feet in diameter and sits on a rotating platform (along with the operations building) for azimuth control.  It was built for the US government in the early 1960s using US Air Force funding.  In its early days it supported communications with various satellite and manned spaceflight missions. It also was used to intercept Soviet signals intelligence, including bistatic Hen House early warning radar transmissions reflected off the Moon.


----------



## Cmaier

citypix said:


> Stanford's radio telescope, located on the 3.5 mile Dish Loop hiking trail in back of the university.
> 
> The dish is 150 feet in diameter and sits on a rotating platform (along with the operations building) for azimuth control.  It was built for the US government in the early 1960s using US Air Force funding.  In its early days it supported communications with various satellite and manned spaceflight missions. It also was used to intercept Soviet signals intelligence, including bistatic Hen House early warning radar transmissions reflected off the Moon.
> 
> View attachment 13918




I work 1.3 miles from there, and have never gone.  Should I?


----------



## Katbel

citypix said:


> Stanford's radio telescope, located on the 3.5 mile Dish Loop hiking trail in back of the university.
> 
> The dish is 150 feet in diameter and sits on a rotating platform (along with the operations building) for azimuth control.  It was built for the US government in the early 1960s using US Air Force funding.  In its early days it supported communications with various satellite and manned spaceflight missions. It also was used to intercept Soviet signals intelligence, including bistatic Hen House early warning radar transmissions reflected off the Moon.




I've been on the Dish Loop hiking trail so many times! Good memories


----------



## Citysnaps

Cmaier said:


> I work 1.3 miles from there, and have never gone.  Should I?




Yes!  If you like hikes with just a bit (maybe a bit+) of hill.  It's kind of a Bay Area place to go.  I've been going there off and on (mostly off recently) for 20+ years. The main loop, starting where Stanford Ave. hits Junipero Serra Rd, is around 3.5 miles and takes around an hour; maybe an hour and ten minutes.

There's also an entrance on Alpine Rd where a trail leads into the loop, roughly where the dish is. There's also livestock to commune with on that connecting trail.


----------



## Cmaier

citypix said:


> Yes!  If you like hikes with just a bit (maybe a bit+) of hill.  It's kind of a Bay Area place to go.  I've been going there off and on (mostly off recently) for 20+ years. The main loop, starting where Stanford Ave. hits Junipero Serra Rd, is around 3.5 miles and takes around an hour; maybe an hour and ten minutes.
> 
> There's also an entrance on Alpine Rd where a trail leads into the loop, roughly where the dish is. There's livestock to commune with on that connecting trail.




Ok. Sounds awful  
I like long walks, but I like there to be an ice cream parlor at the destination


----------



## Citysnaps

Cmaier said:


> Ok. Sounds awful




Just to be clear... there are no cows on the main loop - just people!

And the views of the bay/Bay Area are killer.


----------



## Cmaier

citypix said:


> Just to be clear... there are no cows on the main loop - just people!
> 
> And the views of the bay/Bay Area are killer.



Ugh. People are the worst.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Katbel




----------



## Citysnaps

Camera nerds in an elevator.


----------



## Katbel

citypix said:


> Camera nerds in an elevator.



I would have liked to comment your photo  with a 
having few nerds in our family  too
A        is too much.. so I changed back to just "like" not having the choice


----------



## Citysnaps

Katbel said:


> I would have liked to comment your photo  with a
> having few nerds in our family  too
> A        is too much.. so I changed back to just "like" not having the choice




Yeah, sometimes I'm not sure which reaction emoji to use.  Laughter would have been fine. On the way way up to the second floor I yelled, "Hey, everybody look up!" and caught them by surprise.  They're all friends and good photographers.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## fooferdoggie

this pic looks a little weird. this is mt hood I cut it so my wife can feel what its like. it is MDF and ugly but I am sealing it and maybe just leave it on some paint like green as its her favorite color.  I was at my butchers and I was teasing him about being slow and he said I just lived 1200# of beef what have you just lined and I said mt Hood.


----------



## oldBCguy

Some tree trunks catching the first sun of the morning - caught during very early-morning walk in local, Municipal park (late-April/22).


----------



## Citysnaps

Hauptbahnhof in Munich.


----------



## Citysnaps

fooferdoggie said:


> this pic looks a little weird. this is mt hood I cut it so my wife can feel what its like. it is MDF and ugly but I am sealing it and maybe just leave it on some paint like green as its her favorite color.  I was at my butchers and I was teasing him about being slow and he said I just lived 1200# of beef what have you just lined and I said mt Hood.
> View attachment 13958




That's pretty cool!  Did you grind the MDF with a Dremel and ball grinder?  Or sand?


----------



## fooferdoggie

citypix said:


> That's pretty cool!  Did you grind the MDF with a Dremel and ball grinder?  Or sand?



no I have a cnc router. it was a block I glued up 3" I could have done it out of baltic birch but it would have taken al to long tout it.


----------



## Katbel




----------



## mollyc




----------



## Spike

Just returned from a trip to Spain. This is in Cuenca.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## oldBCguy

EC Manning Provincial Park, BC - view caught via a morning trail walk along 'Lone Duck Bay', a portion of Lightining Lake.  (July/19).


----------



## Katbel

oldBCguy said:


> EC Manning Provincial Park, BC - view caught via a morning trail walk along 'Lone Duck Bay', a portion of Lightining Lake.  (July/19).



Beautiful! 
2019, yes when we still had summer days...not like now that spring is still to come. I'm so tired of the rain and cold.


----------



## Katbel

A flock of geese


----------



## oldBCguy

Katbel said:


> Beautiful!
> 2019, yes when we still had summer days...not like now that spring is still to come. I'm so tired of the rain and cold.



Thanks!!  We have lucked out with great weather the past couple of July stays in Manning Park.  In the mountains, sunny and very warm, with clear mountain air to breath, cold water to drink, and natural 'peace & quiet', we could not have asked for more!!  Daughter and I do the early-morning trail walks .. they offer an opportunity to wake up and catch the start of a new day ... missed by so many.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## fooferdoggie

never saw water intros the times I passed the sound caught my attention. maybe its just a spring thing?


----------



## Spike

Street portrait, San Francisco, probably around 2014.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## oldBCguy

EC Manning Provincial Park - a walking bridge over the Similkameen River, encountered and captured during a morning trail walk (July/20).


----------



## Katbel




----------



## mollyc




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## oldBCguy

Cameron Rec Centre (local neighbourhood facility) - early-morning walkabout of the outside gardens today - view on the walkway outside the library.


----------



## Katbel




----------



## Spike

Portrait.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## mollyc




----------



## oldBCguy

Small pond setup in the courtyard of a local, neighbourhood apartment complex - starting to look a touch spring-like - a favourite 'watering-hole' for many of the local small birds -- walkabout, early yesterday morning.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Sorry about the hand my phone case is a bit slippery sometimes.


----------



## Citysnaps

Me on the left.  Ms. Citypix on the right.  

It's how we brush.


----------



## kenoh

Local farm road with lovely avenue of trees


----------



## Katbel




----------



## Eric

Long exposure from last weekend's workshop, great group of people. Turned off color noise reduction (thanks @kenoh) so as soon as the exposure was complete the result was instant, this was at 8 seconds. I have posted another shot from this same location before but this one is from higher up and we can see the deck of the bridge.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## kenoh

Eric said:


> Long exposure from last weekend's workshop, great group of people. Turned off color noise reduction (thanks @kenoh) so as soon as the exposure was complete the result was instant, this was at 8 seconds. I have posted another shot from this same location before but this one is from higher up and we can see the deck of the bridge.
> 
> View attachment 14098



Nice shot! Last few times I came into San Francisco, I unfortunately had to Cupertino and didn't get the opportunity to see the bridge - always of the opinion of "next time". Growing up in the UK, the first memory I remember of the bridge was the opening credits of The Streets of San Francisco TV series.


----------



## Eric

kenoh said:


> Nice shot! Last few times I came into San Francisco, I unfortunately had to Cupertino and didn't get the opportunity to see the bridge - always of the opinion of "next time". Growing up in the UK, the first memory I remember of the bridge was the opening credits of The Streets of San Francisco TV series.



If you ever make your way back let me know and I'll give you a personal tour. Funny you mention The Streets of San Francisco show, I've been re-watching the series over the last few years, great nostalgic TV and the producers were good about showing off the city.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## oldBCguy

Garden of spring tulips covered with a sort of "spring snow", fallen pink blossums from the overhanging trees - just outside the entrance to the Cameron Rec Centre, Burnaby, BC. - walkabout early-May/22.


----------



## Katbel

Stellar Blue Jay,: after destroying few of my flowers they all disappeared. Probably are nesting somewhere


----------



## Spike

Blood on the tracks. Or tracks in the blood.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## fooferdoggie

wife enjoying her Mt hood.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## kenoh

Eric said:


> If you ever make your way back let me know and I'll give you a personal tour. Funny you mention The Streets of San Francisco show, I've been re-watching the series over the last few years, great nostalgic TV and the producers were good about showing off the city.



Very kind of you. Careful I might take you up on that.


----------



## kenoh

Spike said:


> Blood on the tracks. Or tracks in the blood.
> View attachment 14151



From the look of the camera angle, I guess we should ask are you OK, that isn't your blood I hope


----------



## Eric

kenoh said:


> Very kind of you. Careful I might take you up on that.



I stand by it, I can show you all the hot spots and some not so well known locations, too.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## oldBCguy

Tree trunk with assorted spring growths, and what looks like a 'nest' of fungi -- caught during an early-morning walk through a local, Burnaby Municipal park (early-May/22).


----------



## Katbel

Junco


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Citysnaps

Broadway, from a weekend/overnight stay at Alcatraz.


----------



## Spike

kenoh said:


> From the look of the camera angle, I guess we should ask are you OK, that isn't your blood I hope



I was on a riser. Unlikely you'd see my blood there unless I fell off the riser


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## oldBCguy

An early-morning walk today included a stop & walkabout within a local, neighbourhood community garden - not much to see this year, at this time, compared to previous years, but enjoyed the quiet walk around, shared with a few small birds, and captured some floral sights - haver always loved this plant, and its delicate, spring foliage.


----------



## Spike

Siracusa, Sicily.


----------



## Katbel

Crooked house with red tulips


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Citysnaps

Night time at Alcatraz federal penitentiary.


----------



## Spike

Jewish cemetery in Marrakech.


----------



## Katbel




----------



## mollyc




----------



## fooferdoggie

sandy river. its a lot lower than it was last week.


----------



## Citysnaps

That's Red on the left, and John on the right.

Back then if you were in San Francisco's downtown and needed a watch, Red was the man to see.  If you just walked out of Nordstrom's and needed a nice gold chain to accessorize the Giorgio Armani shoes you just purchased, then talk to John and he'll fix you right up.


----------



## fooferdoggie

bridge work. I should have stopped and got a pic from underfeed it was fully enclosed.


----------



## oldBCguy

One of many chainsaw wood carvings displayed throughout Hope, BC -- this one is located outside the entrance to the Visitor Centre. (late-March/22).


----------



## kenoh

citypix said:


> That's Red on the left, and John on the right.
> 
> Back then if you were in San Francisco's downtown and needed a watch, Red was the man to see.  If you just walked out of Nordstrom's and needed a nice gold chain to accessorize the Giorgio Armani shoes you just purchased, then talk to John and he'll fix you right up.
> 
> View attachment 14282



I wish I had the confidence to be even half as cool as these guys.


----------



## Eric

kenoh said:


> I wish I had the confidence to be even half as cool as these guys.



Absolutely Zero fucks were given that day.


----------



## Katbel

Ant at work on a peony


----------



## Spike

Milan.


----------



## Citysnaps

An impromptu street portrait of Delondra.  In downtown San Francisco.


----------



## oldBCguy

Early-morning walkabout within a local, Municipal park today - one of several floral captures during my quiet, peaceful, and much enjoyed start to the day.


----------



## kenoh

citypix said:


> Night time at Alcatraz federal penitentiary.
> 
> View attachment 14255



As if that place isnt spooky enough during the day!


----------



## Katbel

Columbine/Aquilegia


----------



## Spike

Penitent, Fátima, Portugal


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Katbel

Starling


----------



## Citysnaps

That's Hung.  A guy I encountered outside of San Francisco's High Tide Bar and hit up for a street portrait.


----------



## Spike

Potter, São Pedro do Corval, Portugal


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Katbel

mollyc said:


>



It's a pink lantana? I have a similar one


----------



## mollyc

Katbel said:


> It's a pink lantana? I have a similar one



yep! kind of multicolored.


----------



## Citysnaps

I made this photo sitting inside my BART train car in San Francisco shooting through the window, and catching some reflections of people sitting inside the train.

At the time I didn't notice the pigeon in the middle of the frame. But it makes me laugh now that I see it.


----------



## oldBCguy

Walking into Keswick Park, a local Municipal park in Burnaby, BC, an early morning in Autumn -- with golden rays of the day's first sunlight lighting the way. (31 Oct/21)


----------



## Katbel

Lantana,  stronger colors, different pink/fuchsia


----------



## Spike

This is the view out of an apartment I used to live in. Unfortunately, the apartment wasn't as great as the view.


----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco.


----------



## Katbel




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## mollyc




----------



## Spike

I rarely do composites but this is one.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Katbel




----------



## Cmaier

Mossy!


----------



## Katbel

Cmaier said:


> Mossy!



Definitely! We had so much rain that my feet are becoming mossy..


----------



## oldBCguy

A new spring colour, amongst all the greens -- had to stretch to capture a photo -- early-morning walkabout in local Municipal park last week.


----------



## DT

We were over at the beach and the clouds swirling around with the sun leaking through were making all sort of neat effects and colors (it looks like plasma boiling of the surface).  Not sure this photo really captured it, but it's still kind of neat.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Spike




----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco.


----------



## Katbel

Cerastium and ranunculus


----------



## mollyc




----------



## r.harris1

Boulder Creek, Boulder, Colorado.


----------



## oldBCguy

Fraser River at Hope, BC, as viewed from Cenntenial Park - captured via an early-evening walkabout, after dinner the first day in town (late-March/22) -- cool view 'and' evening.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Oregon city paper mills. I remember when we drove by this as kids how much it stunk. it made the town. Now after it's been rotting for many years and looking horrible they are tearing it all down. the tracks ran right down the Main Street. but if I turned around you just see the town and no tracks now. the yellow rode is actually along a cliff and the fact part of town is right there overlooking the ugly part of town. the road is not great on a bike though at the fist of the pandemic I was able to ride it. we have walked it too.


----------



## Katbel

A bouquet for a birthday 's friend who likes yellow


----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco street portrait.


----------



## Spike

Somewhere in Malta.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## oldBCguy

First iris spotted this year -- nice to see a favourite of mine blooming once again!!  (early-morning walkabout today, in local park)


----------



## Katbel




----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco's financial district.  Inspired by photographer Fan Ho.


----------



## Edd

Last night in Sedona. Sunset Jeep tour.


----------



## mollyc




----------

